# Updating KDE4.3.1 -->4.4



## nu2fbsd (Mar 23, 2010)

KDE 4.4 is released. Has anyone done an upgrade from 4.3.1 to 4.4 successfully? the freebsd.kde.org site says use [CMD=]portupgrade -NRP kde [/CMD]


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2010)

The version in the ports tree is still 4.3.5.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 23, 2010)

kde 4.4.1 is ready to be committed to the ports. we're just waiting for freebsd 7.3 to be released. the upgrade should go smoothly (i'm currently using it), so: just wait


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 23, 2010)

as promised: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2010-March/060172.html


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2010)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> as promised: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2010-March/060172.html



If we waited for now why not wait for the version 4.4.2 or 3? 
KDE Roadmap:
March 25th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.2 
 March 30th, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.2 
 April 29th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.3 
 May 4th, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.3

And as I red we will wait for version 4.4.1 about two weeks.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 24, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> And as I red we will wait for version 4.4.1 about two weeks.



wrong: "we will wait for version 4.4.* about two weeks" is more correct. by that time we'll have probably imported 4.4.2


----------



## phoenix (Mar 25, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> If we waited for now why not wait for the version 4.4.2 or 3?
> KDE Roadmap:
> March 25th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.2
> March 30th, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.2
> ...



4.4.1 is already available in the area51 testing tree (it's what I'm running at home).  I believe this is what will be merged into the ports tree.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 25, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> 4.4.1 is already available in the area51 testing tree (it's what I'm running at home).  I believe this is what will be merged into the ports tree.



yes, I know that is in area51. I use KDE 4.3.5 and it works okay. My point was why after two weeks put KDE 4.4.1 in the ports if  will be out 4.4.3 or 4.5 soon?


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 25, 2010)

did you two read my previous message? 
if 4.4.2 really gets tagged in the next day, we will probably commit that one in place of 4.4.1


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2010)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> did you two read my previous message?
> if 4.4.2 really gets tagged in the next day, we will probably commit that one in place of 4.4.1



Yes, I red and I understand what you wrote but my opinion about KDE ports are the same: if is version of KDE 4.4.1 out about two months and we will wait again two three weeks than we will wait a little longer and install version 4.5. This was my point.


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 26, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Yes, I red and I understand what you wrote but my opinion about KDE ports are the same: if is version of KDE 4.4.1 out about two months and we will wait again two three weeks than we will wait a little longer and install version 4.5. This was my point.



ok. but 4.5 will be out in august, it's way too far


----------



## everypot (Mar 26, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Yes, I red and I understand what you wrote but my opinion about KDE ports are the same: if is version of KDE 4.4.1 out about two months and we will wait again two three weeks than we will wait a little longer and install version 4.5. This was my point.



and if we wait a little longer again, we have 4.6. and if we wait ... again..., ..4.7. ...5.0. ... 
my point: forever = infinity. ~~ :e


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 26, 2010)

everypot said:
			
		

> and if we wait a little longer again, we have 4.6. and if we wait ... again..., ..4.7. ...5.0. ...
> my point: forever = infinity. ~~ :e



Maybe but if you are looking at KDE Roadmap:
KDE SC 4.4 becomes available for general consumption. 
 February 25th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.1 
 March 2nd, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.1 
 March 25th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.2 
 March 30th, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.2 
 April 29th, 2010: Tag KDE 4.4.3 
 May 4th, 2010: Release KDE 4.4.3 

4.4.1 was out about one month ago. We will wait for this version about two, three weeks more and at this time will be out almost 4.4.3 and when we will get version 4.3 will be out version 4.??, maybe 4.5 which will be more stable . Or I am wrong?
And users who want a 4??? version could install it from area51...


----------

